# Downright Thievery!



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

These money hungry scumbags have been double hitting me for the 50 cent instant pay for as long as I can remember. I have called Manilla about 20 times and despite sending screen shots and trying to explain logic to these ingrates they deny any wrong doing. My last conversation was expletive laced. Am I the only one experiencing this? It's not the 50 cents, it's the principle of it. Pieces of garbage.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't see the problem. The 50 cents is a fee if you want your money NOW. You're more than welcome to have the money direct deposited for free if you're willing to wait. 

FWIW, I know many people that are W2 employees elsewhere that would kill to pay 50 cents to get paid on demand.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If you get the Go Bank debit card, instant pay is free.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I don't see the problem. The 50 cents is a fee if you want your money NOW.


It looks like the OP is stating that he's being dinged twice for each instapay. So $0.50x2=$1. Multiple times allegedly.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Well, you could always use it like a savings account. An extra 50 cents per shift x 5 days a week x 52 weeks a year x 20 years... When you're ready to retire from rideshare, you'd potentially have $2,600 you can sue for.


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I don't see the problem. The 50 cents is a fee if you want your money NOW. You're more than welcome to have the money direct deposited for free if you're willing to wait.
> 
> FWIW, I know many people that are W2 employees elsewhere that would kill to pay 50 cents to get paid on demand.


You don't see the problem with them double dipping ? So the fact that I want my money now entitles Uber to ding me twice? Sounds like you work for Uber.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BuzzNJ said:


> You don't see the problem with them double dipping ? So the fact that I want my money now entitles Uber to ding me twice? Sounds like you work for Uber.


You're whining on UP rather than go to a greenlight and demand it be fixed. Take some damn responsibility for yourself and attack the problem rather than those commenting about your incompetence.

Oh, and the comment about me being an Uber shill...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

BuzzNJ said:


> These money hungry scumbags have been double hitting me for the 50 cent instant pay for as long as I can remember. I have called Manilla about 20 times and despite sending screen shots and trying to explain logic to these ingrates they deny any wrong doing. My last conversation was expletive laced. Am I the only one experiencing this? It's not the 50 cents, it's the principle of it. Pieces of garbage.


Sir i may be the most critic of uber lyft here and several times recommended to cash out your earnings every day to impede corporate from gaining interest on overnight float of drivers deposits. However, instant direct deposit generates a fee from the provider. Compared to fees charged by PayPal and Venmo 50 cents instant pay fee is a bargain. Both charge an average of 1%.
I understand PayPal processes uber's transactions and this is a huge savings passed on to drivers. 
I wouldn't make too much noise, you risk waking up the dragon and they just might force you to integrate PayPal /Venmo yourself.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If Uber is charging you .50 cents twice every one time you cash out on instant pay then I would be mad too. I haven't heard of this happening before but Uber is always up for changes to "improve" the driver experience, lol. Hopefully its just a error if so stay on them. Fifty cents is a good deal and even at a dollar its not bad but it is supposed to be .50 cents.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BuzzNJ said:


> These money hungry scumbags have been double hitting me for the 50 cent instant pay for as long as I can remember. I have called Manilla about 20 times and despite sending screen shots and trying to explain logic to these ingrates they deny any wrong doing. My last conversation was expletive laced. Am I the only one experiencing this? It's not the 50 cents, it's the principle of it. Pieces of garbage.


Yet with all your protesting, cursing and powerless nonemployee hatred of Uber
?....You continue to chauffeur Uber's clients.?
Khosrowshahi knows this, and is confident he can kick u around with zero repercussions.

What's the worse u can do? Delete the driver app and 1000 rudderless souls replace u.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Since you're so big on principles, how about trying to live within your means like a normal human being for one week in your life and taking your pay via the *FREE* weekly deposit?

There. See how fast that little problem of Uber double-dipping on the fees just magically seemed to rectify itself?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a gig once where
If U wanted a USPS payroll stub mailed
The company would ?deduct the cost of the STAMP.?

Profits are the name of the game
Whether company profits or the working poor razor thin profits.

Since drivers are powerless and have no other employment Options
Expect U/L to squeeze drivers more and more
To increase the company's profits



BuzzNJ said:


> You don't see the problem with them double dipping ? So the fact that I want my money now entitles Uber to ding me twice? Sounds like you work for Uber.


"_Sounds like you work for Uber_"
? LOL
the fallback position of every poster in over their head

SHILL !!!! TROLL !!! COMMIE !!! as they swim frantically ?‍♂ for the shallow end ???


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

Every time a poster is in over his head? Oh the keyboard mafia flexing, I am so intimidated. You are too dense to see why this is wrong, you just would let it happen because in real life you are limp wristed. I bet if your married you are definitely a cuck.



Fozzie said:


> You're whining on UP rather than go to a greenlight and demand it be fixed. Take some damn responsibility for yourself and attack the problem rather than those commenting about your incompetence.
> 
> Oh, and the comment about me being an Uber shill...
> View attachment 323741





RabbleRouser said:


> Yet with all your protesting, cursing and powerless nonemployee hatred of Uber
> ?....You continue to chauffeur Uber's clients.?
> Khosrowshahi knows this, and is confident he can kick u around with zero repercussions.
> 
> What's the worse u can do? Delete the driver app and 1000 rudderless souls replace u.





VictorD said:


> Since you're so big on principles, how about trying to live within your means like a normal human being for one week in your life and taking your pay via the *FREE* weekly deposit?
> 
> There. See how fast that little problem of Uber double-dipping on the fees just magically seemed to rectify itself?


The rudderless souls like the ones responding to me in this thread, hilarious. Hey Victoria, you girl, check out the other thread where I schooled you.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BuzzNJ said:


> Every time a poster is in over his head? Oh the keyboard mafia flexing, I am so intimidated. You are too dense to see why this is wrong, you just would let it happen because in real life you are limp wristed. I bet if your married you are definitely a cuck.
> 
> 
> The rudderless souls like the ones responding to me in this thread, hilarious. Hey Victoria, you girl, check out the other thread where I schooled you.


?Intimidation? No way Imp @BuzzNJ
More like ?Observation

ob·ser·va·tion
/ˌäbzərˈvāSH(ə)n/
A remark, statement, or comment based on something one has seen, heard, or noticed.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

BuzzNJ said:


> You don't see the problem with them double dipping ?


Yes I do see the problem and agree you're getting shafted. Since you've already gone round and round with support about it my best advice is get the Uber Go Bank debit card and cash out (no fee) to that. You can then draw cash out no fee at several locations or, as I do, set up your main debit card in the Go Bank account and transfer funds to your main. I incur no fees to do this although YMMV.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BuzzNJ said:


> Every time a poster is in over his head? Oh the keyboard mafia flexing, I am so intimidated. You are too dense to see why this is wrong, you just would let it happen because in real life you are limp wristed. I bet if your married you are definitely a cuck.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BuzzNJ said:


> These money hungry scumbags have been double hitting me for the 50 cent instant pay for as long as I can remember. I have called Manilla about 20 times and despite sending screen shots and trying to explain logic to these ingrates they deny any wrong doing. My last conversation was expletive laced. Am I the only one experiencing this? It's not the 50 cents, it's the principle of it. Pieces of garbage.


To me that $.50 is immaterial. But have never needed the money that fast.

Direct deposit is fine. But 20 phone calls for .50? Really?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> To me that $.50 is immaterial. But have never needed the money that fast.
> 
> Direct deposit is fine. But 20 phone calls for .50? Really?


Perhaps you missed


> double hitting me for the 50 cent instant pay *for as long as I can remember*


Extra 50 cents possibly several times/week for how long? We don't know.

20 calls this week? 1 call each week this year? We don't know.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Perhaps you missed
> 
> Extra 50 cents possibly several times/week for how long? We don't know.
> 
> 20 calls this week? 1 call each week this year? We don't know.


Can't imagine worrying about something like that.

But, take Uber's side 100%. Fifty cents is, actually, quite reasonable.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Can't imagine worrying about something like that.
> 
> But, take Uber's side 100%. Fifty cents is, actually, quite reasonable.


LOL, not a surprise you're okay with theft.

Guess you'd be fine if you're bank, investment brokers, etc. just skimmed a little off the top over and above their agreed to service fees. I mean, what's an extra 1/2% here and there.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You're whining on UP rather than go to a greenlight and demand it be fixed. Take some damn responsibility for yourself and attack the problem rather than those commenting about your incompetence.
> 
> Oh, and the comment about me being an Uber shill...
> View attachment 323741


The greenlight hub? LMFAO I have never come across such rude, arrogant, and nasty people as those at the Cleveland greenlight and haven't been back....been a couple years now. They are a good representation of Uber and their disdain for drivers. As for telling someone to go to the hub instead of writing it on here.....why, so that the concerns can go into the abyss? It would be like reporting a problem with the police to the police and thinking they will do something about it. No, this platform IS for people to be outspoken about their experiences with Uber and Lyft and to try and curtail that tells me you are an Uber shrill. Nice meme......I am sure there were many of you Uber employees laughing like that on the day of the IPO knowing how much you have robbed the drivers but I doubt with the way the stock price is going that you are laughing like that anymore. Now its the drivers who are laughing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> As for telling someone to go to the hub instead of writing it on here.....why, so that the concerns can go into the abyss? It would be like reporting a problem with the police to the police and thinking they will do something about it. No, this platform IS for people to be outspoken about their experiences with Uber and Lyft and to try and curtail that tells me you are an Uber shrill.


What exactly is he accomplishing here besides "feeling better?"

Answer: NOTHING

If you have a problem, you go to the source, not whine in a place where nobody is empowered to solve your problem. He (and you) are just wasting our time.

Regards,

Fozzie the Uber shill


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

@BuzzNJ was on strike the day of uber's IPO.
Uber knows this.
Now u pay the price


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

A trip to the green light hub was like dealing with Dumb & Dumber, however it was resolved and I was refunded $50.00. The people that work there have the personality of a wet fart.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

BuzzNJ said:


> however it was resolved and I was refunded $50.00.


Glad to hear it. Hopefully resolved permanently.

So they only double-dipped 100 times. Not bad, LOL.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

BuzzNJ said:


> These money hungry scumbags have been double hitting me for the 50 cent instant pay for as long as I can remember. I have called Manilla about 20 times and despite sending screen shots and trying to explain logic to these ingrates they deny any wrong doing. My last conversation was expletive laced. Am I the only one experiencing this? It's not the 50 cents, it's the principle of it. Pieces of garbage.


You have the option to get the go bank card that doesn't charge anything.


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> You have the option to get the go bank card that doesn't charge anything.


I have heard bad things about the bank card, I honestly I don't trust Uber when it comes to absolutely anything, especially pay. People mocked me in this thread for a mere 50 cents. How many people drive for Uber, think about it, if they do it to everyone and not everyone notices, it's highway robbery. And it was very satisfying telling off Uber support. I enjoyed every minute of it. Especially making fun of their Pillipeeno accent.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Since you're so big on principles, how about trying to live within your means like a normal human being for one week in your life and taking your pay via the *FREE* weekly deposit?
> 
> There. See how fast that little problem of Uber double-dipping on the fees just magically seemed to rectify itself?


Insta pay was protection - Uber was borrowering junk bond money to cover its losses and we all knew they could go BK in a heartbeat - we are 1099's without employee protection so the insta pay was insurance policy because anything owed us was as creditor not employee -- 
Now that they have gone public they need to be profitable - maybe they will use the Wells Fargo model with the uber card and charge other banking fees !!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they only take the 50 cents after you get your payment


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> they only take the 50 cents after you get your payment


Not in my case. If they deduct 50 cents from the balance you are cashing out then leave you with a -50 cent balance, that's double dipping.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

if you dont end your trip .5-1 mile after drop off for safety concerns of course that fee is included ; ) work smarter not harder or learn Tagalog



VictorD said:


> Since you're so big on principles, how about trying to live within your means like a normal human being for one week in your life and taking your pay via the *FREE* weekly deposit?
> 
> There. See how fast that little problem of Uber double-dipping on the fees just magically seemed to rectify itself?


3 years straight every Wednesday $1400+ was in my account

easy peasy no problems

1 day it wasnt, after being lied to daily for a week i got a double deposit

been cashing out daily ever since, applied for card but when I regustered it I was locked out for 2 days, sorry not sorry will never in life be "locked" out of a debit card or checking account so I just deposit via regular debit only used for uber than immediately withdrawn to another account

more about principals not really concerned with .50 on $65+ an hour rides

this scam ends with a bunch of phones ringing to an empty room & no one being able to log on


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BuzzNJ said:


> A trip to the green light hub was like dealing with Dumb & Dumber, however it was resolved and I was refunded $50.00. The people that work there have the personality of a wet fart.


So going to the Greenlight hub, as I recommended, helped to resolve the issue. It's not always pleasant dealing with Uber, (or Lyft) but sometime you just have to do it to get shit done.

Glad everything was resolved.

- Fozzie the Uber shill


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

BuzzNJ said:


> These money hungry scumbags have been double hitting me for the 50 cent instant pay for as long as I can remember. I have called Manilla about 20 times and despite sending screen shots and trying to explain logic to these ingrates they deny any wrong doing. My last conversation was expletive laced. Am I the only one experiencing this? It's not the 50 cents, it's the principle of it. Pieces of garbage.


Ok so since I see everyone has lost their minds and integrity I'll answer you.

It's a common thing. As far as I know, at least every L.A. market driver experiences this and I stand with you on the principle of the matter.

Regardless of the amount, up-front thievery is wrong and dangerous to future society.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

BuzzNJ said:


> I have heard bad things about the bank card


Never had any problems with it. I've had it for almost 2 years now. I use it as my primary card for my paycheck from my regular job and I can deposit cash onto the card with no fee.


----------



## BuzzNJ (Feb 27, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> if you dont end your trip .5-1 mile after drop off for safety concerns of course that fee is included ; ) work smarter not harder or learn Tagalog
> 
> 
> 3 years straight every Wednesday $1400+ was in my account
> ...


LMAO at learn Tagalog. I really cackled at that one.


----------

